
Joe Rohan – Dr. Rhonda Patrick - todd8
https://youtu.be/4_ZJ8YDOX6g
======
todd8
I always learn something new when I listen to Dr. Patrick. This YouTube video
includes discussion of the COVID-19 virus (i.e. SARS-CoV-2), immune system,
vitamin D, etc.

